# Happy Birthday Nick(vc)



## kurtak (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick 8) 

I hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

I see you just caught up with me (I turned 59 in March) :mrgreen: 

That means next year you will be considered an old fart :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick! I hope you have a great one!

Dave


----------



## 4metals (May 22, 2016)

Happy birthday Nick. 
Have a great day and thanks for all of your contributions to this forum.


----------



## jeneje (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick. Have a great special day.

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2016)

Haha now you're seriously old..... 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick, be safe and have fun.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 22, 2016)

Happy birthday, Nick! ...only a few days I am not that active on the forum and suddenly everyone has had birthday :lol:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 22, 2016)

Have a good birthday Nick.
Time is fleeting... Age is a perspective.
Im only pushing 30, but i feel as if I'm pulling it.
My wife is the same age as me... She gets carded for cigarettes *every* time, because she looks 16. 

Wishing you and yours well!


----------



## Grelko (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick


----------



## maynman1751 (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick! Just remember, age is relative..........and you're relatively aged!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for all of your valuable input! 8)


----------



## Geo (May 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick!! I hope you had a great day.


----------



## butcher (May 22, 2016)

Have a Great Birthday Nick


----------



## jason_recliner (May 23, 2016)

Happy birthday Nick, from down here at the old penal colonies.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday Nick. Many more to come.


----------



## nickvc (May 23, 2016)

Thank you one and all for your birthday wishes.


----------

